# Extreme peptide dropper bottles



## jus4u (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anyone know roughly how many drops from the dropper makes up 1ml on the 30ml bottle of exemestane from EP?? thanks in advance


----------



## weightslayer (Jul 7, 2011)

one dropper equals one ml


----------

